# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Lelystad wil zeggenschap ziekenhuis - Blik op Nieuws

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=TYQHgd7GAF4J&imgurl=www.nos.nl/nosjournaal/images/ijsselmeerziekenhuizen_emme_tcm44-454939.jpg width=80 height=27 alt="" border=1>
NOS.nl
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Lelystad wil zeggenschap ziekenhuis*
*Blik op Nieuws - 6 uur geleden*
- LelystadDe gemeente Lelystad wil meer invloed op de gang van zaken in de IJsselmeerziekenhuizen, na de overname door de MC Groep van zorgondernemer Loek Winter. Wethouder Albert Kok zegt op televisie in het programma "Over Flevoland Gesproken", *...*
Overname IJsselmeerziekenhuizen kost 200 banen De Telegraaf
Ziekenhuis op drempel van doorstart Stentor
Volkskrant - gezondheid.nl - NRC Handelsblad - NOS.nl
*alle 101 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

